# Electrical hazards



## محمد منير حسن (24 يناير 2009)

الى الأخوة الأعزاء فى هذا الملتقى الجميل محاضرة عن مخاطر الكهرباء ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم
http://ifile.it/4hj2qg1


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 يناير 2009)

مشكور على هذا العرض


----------

